# PPCLI Regimental Birthday



## dangerboy

"10th of August Regimental Birthday

The Regiment was born in Ottawa in August 1914 as a result of the offer of Captain Hamilton Gault to provide $100,000 to finance and equip a  battalion for overseas service.

On 6 August 1914, Captain Gault's offer was provisionally accepted by the Canadian Government. Authority was granted on 10 August 1914 to raise and equip an infantry battalion with the remainder of the cost being defrayed by the Department of Militia and Defense. On 10 August 1914 the Charter of the Regiment was signed"

Taken from the Regimental Manual of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry


----------



## Springroll

Happy Birthday PPCLI


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL

All together now! Has anyone seen the Colonel...


----------



## dangerboy

It is that time of year again, Happy 97th Birthday to all members of the PPCLI, past, present and future.


----------



## lethalLemon

dangerboy said:
			
		

> It is that time of year again, Happy 97th Birthday to all members of the PPCLI, past, present and future.



Can't wait for 100 Years, I'll make sure I come for the parade  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

Happy birthday to all past and serving PPCLI members!


----------



## The Anti-Royal

Happy birthday to all Patricias, wherever you may be.


----------



## vonGarvin

Happy Regimental Birthday to all past and present members of Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry!


----------



## Edward Campbell

:+1:

Best wishes to a justifiably proud regiment.


----------



## REDinstaller

Happy Birthday to the PPCLI


----------



## OldSolduer

Happy Birthday to all Patricias!!

VP


----------



## Infanteer

VP!


----------



## PPCLI Guy

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Can't wait for 100 Years, I'll make sure I come for the parade  ;D



It is going to be a "really big show" in every way.  the plan has been in the works for 6 years now, and we are on version 9 of the Master Plan.  I will post details as we get closer to the day.

Happy Birthday to Patricia's everywhere.


----------



## GAP

Oh, so that's why my youngest from Shilo is in Ottawa.....and going through $$ like crazy, even if they are buying their beer in Gatineau....


----------



## Danjanou

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> .... we are on version 9 of the Master Plan.



Plan 9 oh yeah this should work well  8)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_9_from_Outer_Space



Happy Birthday Patricias


----------



## PuckChaser

Happy Birthday Patricias!


----------



## OldSolduer

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Plan 9 oh yeah this should work well  8)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_9_from_Outer_Space
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Patricias



Tarnations.....another secret out!!!


----------



## Michael OLeary

An appropriate occasion to use one these scotch glasses:

(Now, for 1915, we need to convince our respective Regimental Majors to authorize a 7th Brigade set of glasses: The RCR - PPCLI - 42nd Bn - 49th Bn)


----------



## PMedMoe

Happy B-day to PPCLI!    :cheers:


----------



## MikeL

Happy Birthday Patricias



VP


----------



## Tow Tripod

I only hope that we can do drill for eight weeks prior to the 100th so we are somewhat good on the parade square. I'm sure someone has scheduled this in. Right? It was eight weeks for the 75th I think. Good times! VP!


----------



## Fatalize

Happy Birthday PPCLI from the Guns   >

http://www.brandon.ca/index.php/calendar-of-events/details/62-rca-museum-free-on-ppcli-birthday

"The RCA Museum at CFB Shilo is open with free admission in honour of the PPCLI birthday 10 August.

We are open 7 days a week 10am-5pm until Labour Day.

Our Manitoba Gallery temporary exhibit ends August 30th."


----------



## OldSolduer

Tow Tripod said:
			
		

> I only hope that we can do drill for eight weeks prior to the 100th so we are somewhat good on the parade square. I'm sure someone has scheduled this in. Right? It was eight weeks for the 75th I think. Good times! VP!



Acutually it was about three if I remember correctly.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

peanuts, popcorn. licorice and ice cream ...

... does that even get used any more, pejoratively or otherwise

Happy Birthday :


----------



## 2 2PPCLI 1978

Happy Regimental Birthday to all past and present members of Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry!


----------



## dangerboy

Another year older but still going strong, happy Regimental Birthday to all members of the PPCLI.


----------



## Edward Campbell

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Another year older but still going strong, happy Regimental Birthday to all members of the PPCLI.




Indeed!


----------



## The Bread Guy

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Another year older but still going strong, happy Regimental Birthday to all members of the PPCLI.


Happy birthday to all members of the Regimental Family!


----------



## PPCLI Guy

> At the outbreak of World War I, when Canada was lacking regular military forces, the then-Captain Andrew Hamilton Gault raised the Patricias. Hamilton Gault offered $100,000 (around 2 million in 2006 Canadian Dollars) to finance and equip a battalion in order to participate in the Canadian war effort overseas. The government temporarily accepted his offer on August 6, 1914, and officially authorized it on August 10, 1914. The Department of Militia and Defence contributed to the equipment of the unit. The charter of the regiment was signed on August 10, and the Governor-General of Canada, HRH The Duke of Connaught and Strathearn, approved the existence of the regiment.
> 
> Lieutenant-Colonel Francis D. Farquhar was instrumental in assisting Hamilton Gault in founding the regiment. Colonel Farquhar, Military Secretary to Canada's Governor-General, asked the Duke of Connaught for permission to name the regiment after his daughter, Princess Patricia of Connaught. She was pleased to accept this honour and thus the Princess Patricia's were established. The name Light Infantry in the battalion name was chosen by Captain Gault, who served during the Second Boer War and liked the impression of an irregular force that the name inspired.
> 
> Farquhar and Gault moved expeditiously to mobilize the regiment. The day after authority was granted, 11 August 1914, the two men began an aggressive recruitment campaign. Due to the patriotic outpouring following the 4 August declaration of war, some 3000 applicants were recruited within eight days. By 19 August, a full complement of 1,098 had been selected, of those, 1,049 had previously served in South Africa or in the British Army. Lieutenant-Colonel Francis D. Farquhar, DSO, became the first commander of the battalion. The regiment's first formal parade was conducted on 23 August in Ottawa during which Princess Patricia presented the regimental standard.  Princess Patricia, the Colonel-in-Chief, designed and made by hand the regimental flag to be presented on that occasion. It is a crimson flag with a circular royal blue centre. In the circle are gold initials V P which stands for Victoria Patricia. The regimental standard became known as the "Ric-A-Dam-Doo". This flag was carried in every regimental action during World War I. It was not officially adopted as a regimental colour and consecrated as such until after the First World War.



Happy Birthday all!


----------



## Old Sweat

Happy Birthday Patricias.


----------



## Jed

Happy Birthday Patricias.


----------



## OldSolduer

Jed said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Patricias.



Same here!


----------



## medicineman

Happy Birthday Patricias!!   

:cheers:

MM


----------



## Journeyman

I await the broom-a-loo CASREPs     :cheers:


----------



## BernDawg

Another year older and look at us... We just keep gettin' better lookin' every year!!


----------



## tomahawk6

Princess Patricia

One of the world's best infantry regiments  !!


----------



## MikeL

Happy birthday to the Regiment.


----------



## dangerboy

Happy 99th Birthday to the Regiment.


----------



## Edward Campbell

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Happy 99th Birthday to the Regiment.



 :ditto:   :cdnsalute:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

The tabs you guys got authorized to wear look great


----------



## PPCLI Guy

The First Battalion had a parade yesterday with all ranks wearing the new flashes - they do indeed look great!

Happy Birthday to all my fellow Patricia's!


----------



## Old Sweat

Happy Birthday, Patricias!!  



If I recall correctly, CBC did a TV program back in 1964 to mark your 50th. It was called something like "Salute to a Proud Regiment" or "Diary of . . ." and of course started with a stick of airborne Patricias exiting a Flying boxcar over snowy terrain.


----------



## Old EO Tech

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> The First Battalion had a parade yesterday with all ranks wearing the new flashes - they do indeed look great!
> 
> Happy Birthday to all my fellow Patricia's!



Yes also the Bn photo and some refreshments 

Jon


----------



## ModlrMike

Happy Birthday to the regiment!


----------



## BernDawg

Happy birthday boys. See you next summer!!


----------



## OldSolduer

Happy Birthday all Patricias!


----------



## dangerboy

Another year older, it is debatable if we are any wiser.  Today is the anniversary of the founding of the PPCLI.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Happy birthday PPCLI!


----------



## Old Sweat

Happy Birthday, Patricias.

I just had a passing thought. I wonder how many of these birthdays found members of the regiment deployed overseas in formed bodies in that year, whether war fighting, peace keeping or guarding the frontier like we did in NATO?


----------



## medicineman

Happy Birthday Patricias 

MM


----------



## Chispa

Hi, just an observation since I have the Docs, etc......PPCLI, "Active" 10th Aug., 1914 that is not the date authorised by PC, I'll get back.

Give me 10 minutes. Ok  found was authorised 14th Aug,. 1914 by PC.


*Montreal’s The Call To Arms.
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry:*
The Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, while not a Montreal regiment, having been recruited at a number of points throughout the Dominion, contains a large number of Montreal men and may be said to belong to this city in a peculiar sense In as much as it owes its very existence to the generosity and energy of a patriotic Montrealer. In the very first week of the war Captain Hamilton Gault, a wealthy young merchant in Montreal, who had served the Empire with distinction on the fields of South Africa thirteen years before, made an offer to the Canadian Government to equip and maintain a battalion of light infantry, to the extent of one hundred thousand dollars. The offer was accepted by the Privy Council and approved by the Governor-General on August 14, and permission was granted to name the battalion after the Princess, who had captured all Canadian hearts during her residence at Rideau Hall. The battalion was composed entirely of men with previous service records, and was an extremely high-class body of fighters. Captain Gault is himself among the officers. The battalion sailed form England in company with the First Contingent. Following are the names of those who joined in Montreal, and the complete list of officers:
•	*LIEUT.-COL.* F. D. Farquhar, D.S.O.
•	*MAJOR:* A. H. Gault 
•	*ADJUTANT:* H. C. Buller (Captain)
•	*QUARTERMASTER:* C. A. Wake (Hon. Lieut.)
*MAJORS:* J. W. H. McKinery, J. D. H. Shaw, C. Q. Court R. T. Pelly
*CAPTAINS:* J. S Ward, A. S. A. M. Adamson, C. F. Smith, D. O. C. Newton.
*LIEUTENANTS:* F. Fitzgerald, J. L. Carr, D. E. Cameron, E. L. Christie, P. V. Cornish
D. F. B. Gray, C. E. Crabbe, S. L. Jones, W. G. Colquohoun, C. H. Price.



*P.C. 2112:* certified copy of a Report of the Committee of the Privy Council, approved by His Royal Highness the Governor General on the 14th August, 1914.

The Committee of the Privy Council have had before them a Report, dated 11th August, 1914, from the Minister of Militia and Defence, recommending, with the approval of the Imperial Government, that authority be granted for the formation of a battalion under the style and title of “Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry.”……………………. comprised in the 'War Outfit' of a battalion; to provide horses (riding and draught); and to issue such stores and supplies as may be required during the process of organization, at Ottawa or elsewhere.

That to enable officers, non-commissioned officers and men to join the battalion, transportation requisitions will be supplied to them by Officers Commanding Divisions and Districts; and the Quartermaster-General is hereby authorized to issue the necessary orders.

That the pay of all ranks will be at the same rate as that approved for the other battalions of the Canadian Expeditionary Force; and the Accountant and Paymastergeneral is hereby authorized to issue it from the date on which each officer is gazetted mid each man attested.

That the principle of the financial relations between Captain Gault and the Department of Militia and Defence is that all payments will, in the first instance, be made by the Department, and that a total sum of one hundred thousand dollars will be received, subsequently, from Captain Gault.
That the foregoing arrangements are to hold good until the discharge of the officers and men after the return of the Battalion to Canada.

The Committee concur in the foregoing recommendations and submit the same for
approval.
•	(Sgd.) RODOLPHE BOUDREATJ, Clerk of the Privy Council.

Known All Men By these Presents that I. Hamilton Gault, of the City of Montreal in the Dominion of Canada, Merchant, am held and firmly bound to the Government of the Dominion of Canada in the penal sum of Two Hundred Thousand Dollars of lawful money of Canada, to be paid to the said Government for which payment well and truly to be made, I bind myself, my heirs, executors and administrators, respectively, firmly by these presents.
  *SEALED* with my Seal and dated at the said City of Montreal, this day of August, A.D. 1914.
*WHEREAS* at my request His Royal Highness the Governor General in Council, by an Order in Council dated the day of August, One Thousand Nine Hundred and Fourteen, has authorized the formation of a Battalion to be styled the "Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry," and
*WHEREAS* the said Government, at my request, has undertaken to arm, clothe, equip, pay. subsist, train, transport and maintain the said Battalion both in and out of Canada, and
*WHEREAS* in consideration of such undertaking on the part of the said Government I have promised arid agreed to pay to the said Government the sum of One Hundred Thousand Dollars on or before the First day of September, 1914.

Now the condition of this bond is such that if I, the above bounder. Hamilton Gault, my heirs, executors or administrators, do and shall well and truly pay or cause to lie paid to the said Government the said sum of One Hundred Thousand Dollars on or before said First day of September, 1914, then this obligation shall be void, otherwise to remain in full force and virtue.
•	Signed, Sealed and Delivered in the presence of 
•	SEAL


*MILITIA ORDERS Headquarters, OTTAWA, 17th August, 1914. ADMINISTRATIVE STAFF No. 372-MOBILIZATION FOR SERVICE OVERSEAS.*

1. The following instructions (provisional) are issued for general guidance:
It has been decided to mobilize for service Overseas a “Canadian Expeditionary Force” consisting of:–
(a) One Division (less a brigade of howitzer artillery); and
(b) Army Troops-i.e. certain units (such as the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry) in excess of divisional requirements.

2. The Division and the units described as Army Troops will be organized as closely as possible on the lines indicated in Expeditionary Force War Establishments, 1914; and the Force will be equipped in a manner similar to that of the British Regular Army.

3. The Canadian Expeditionary Force will be Imperial and have the status of British regular troops.
4. (a) An officer before being appointed as such, and a man before being enlisted in the Canadian Expeditionary Force, will be required to sign a declaration (copies of which will be issued from Militia Headquarters) to the effect that he accepts the conditions therein set forth, and that he engages to serve for a term of one year, unless the war lasts longer, in which case his services will be retained until the conclusion of the war; provided that if employed with a hospital, depot, or a mounted unit, or as a clerk, etc., he may be retained after hostilities until his services can be dispensed with, but in no case for a period exceeding six months. Officers or men may be attached to any arm of the service as required.
(b) Subject to authority and with their consent officers of the Permanent Staff and Force may be appointed for general service, such service will count towards promotion and pension in the Permanent Staff and Force after the conclusion of the war, subject to authority and with their consent men of the Permanent Force may be enlisted for general service. Only in special cases will it be possible to accept the-service of men who belong to the Permanent Garrisons of Halifax, Quebec, or Esquimalt.

5. Men must be physically fit for service in the field; minimum height 5′ 3″; minimum chest measurement 33}”; under 45 years and over 18 years of age; preference will be given to men who have previously served; or, who have undergone some form of military training. In regard to musketry and general proficiency a high standard will be required.
6. Enrolment is voluntary for all ranks, applicants will be selected in the following order:–
Unmarried men. Married men without families. Married men with families.


C.U.

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Happy B'Day all you Dirty Patricia's :cheers:
 :Cake:


----------



## dangerboy

Chispa, you are correct. On 10 August 1914 Major Gault along with the Minister of Militia and Defence signed a Regimental Charter.  The Regiment choose to use the signing of the Regimental Charter as the official birthday/founding of the Regiment.


----------



## dapaterson

Besides, it gives more days for the PPCLI to celebrate: 17 March, 10 August, 14 August, 17 August... four days to drink and play broom-a-loo.


----------



## Old Sweat

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Besides, it gives more days for the PPCLI to celebrate: 17 March, 10 August, 14 August, 17 August... four days to drink and play broom-a-loo.



Not to mention the other 361.

I suspect they publish a secret regimental calendar of excuses for a party with tear off pages of excuses for a party events that should be commemorated.


----------



## Chispa

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Chispa, you are correct. On 10 August 1914 Major Gault along with the Minister of Militia and Defence signed a Regimental Charter.  The Regiment choose to use the signing of the Regimental Charter as the official birthday/founding of the Regiment.



Hi, forgot to add, thank U kindly for stating why it’s 10th Aug, (chosen by the Regt.), the above is part of a post, amongst 100s still too insert on my Blog. Creating awareness on PPCLI’s authorized and active date for Imperial overseas service.  

Well they can add 3rd Aug., 1944, that’s when Gault presented his proposal of raising a battalion to “Uncle Sam” Hughes.


A Battalion Apart: The History of the PPCLI - CBC.ca
Tales of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry and the Ric-A-Dam-Doo
http://www.cbc.ca/edmonton/interactive/princess-pats/


Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry members remembered and honoured with granite stones. 46 Photos of PPCLI.
http://www.edmontonsun.com/2014/06/27/princess-patricias-canadian-light-infantry-members-remembered-and-honoured-with-granite-stones


C.U.


----------



## dangerboy

Happy Birthday to all Patricias in Canada and serving overseas.


----------



## dangerboy

Once again Happy Birthday to the PPCLI


----------



## Edward Campbell

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Once again Happy Birthday to the PPCLI



 :ditto:


----------

